# Eyebrows --> Alternatives to the pencil!



## Floyd (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello, Ladies!
 

I could REALLY use some advice!  I am a guy, and I know next to nothing about makeup! (aside from stage make up)

Here's the deal.. During pregnancy with one of my older brothers my poor mom lost just about all of her eyebrow hair. She has been using an eyebrow pencil to draw on eyebrows for probably close to 30 or more years. Lately she has been talking about the idea of getting eyebrow tattoos. (Risky, and expensive.) I've been looking online for other ideas. Hair implants are apparently just as risky, and even more expensive. There is also the idea of doing henna, which I might suggest to her..

Any ladies have any advice or suggestions? Anybody have any experience with eyebrow tattoos, or even implants? I'd appreciate it!

Sorry if this post is in the wrong forum.


----------



## kotoko (Dec 14, 2013)

This is totally a thing! I actually researched it, because my eyebrows are pretty light, but haven't decided to pull the trigger yet. Maybe later on.

Here's a blogpost that I found super helpful: http://prettygossip.com/2012/04/17/i-tattooed-my-eyebrows/

Also, this is and has been a thing in Asia for YEARS. You might know people who know other people who have done it; apparently, some of my aunts had it done? Maybe they could give you some input.

Best of luck!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Dec 19, 2013)

Just make really sure you research your tattooist for your brows. I don't know where you're at, but in NA, I would recommend you avoid estheticians, as they are not tattoo artists. I have seen a lot of botched work from them. Your best bet is to go into a proper tattoo shop and get your brows done by a pro. Look at it this way... Would you rather get your brows done by someone who took a weekend course? Or by someone who has been tattooing professionally for 10-15 years? As with all creative and visual mediums, always ask to see their portfolio. If they don't have one, walk away, regardless if it's from a tattoo shop or from a full service spa / salon. Remember, tattoos are for life. Covering up a brow tattoo via another tattoo or laser removal, or covering it with make-up, will be a lot more than you bargained for. Again, take your time and research! Kotoko gave a link which is a good first start. Good luck!


----------

